# Delete Pls.



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for this review Abbott. I saw this little guy this past weekend and was wondering about it. Been needing a new one since my cheap Skil helped me refinish my floors.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had one of these for about two years. Like you, mine quickly became a go-to tool. I was surprised at the versatility and performance this little guy. It's easier to control than most belt sanders but holds it's own in its ability to hog out material.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

I am on my second one…The first one burnt out during the first 20 min. I ve been real careful about not using it for extended periods of time. It works as described above for me but I don't reach for it that often because it has no real dust control


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

mine came with an adapter to attach a shop vac to a port directly under the power cord. It ain't perfect but I thought it worked reasonably well for a portable belt sander.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i was almost certain just how much you loved me…but now i know for sure…seeing my grizz bear in the picture…....if ya want i can send you my autograph…....well here try this ['''''].........


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That's not your bear *Grizzman*, that's Burt the shop bear. *Bear* is my nickname. At the moment their are four mascots running around my shop, Burt the bear is one of them. It has nothing to do with you


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the review, been considering this model. I have a stair strip/refinish project I need to get working on again and thought this would be good for some tight corners. I have detail sanders for some spots, but some areas I need something more aggressive. Only concerns I have are with past reviews I had seen on Amazon where there were complaints about the spring in the belt tracking knob being too flimsy and concerns about how hot parts of the chasis on the sander can get after some extended use. Have you noticed any of these issues on your model? I am curious if PC worked on those problem areas or not.

Thanks for posting,

David


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine got delivered last week… I have not had cause to try it out yet but hope to.
Thanks for the great review on this. 
For me, it is all about the weight and size of the tool as I have small hands and I find
those big belt sanders cumbersome to use unless I want to take a ton of wood off!


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had one for awhile and love it. I find all kinds of places to use it.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

I completely agree with you Abbott. I have one at work and absolutely love it. Before we got our belt/disc sander, I would clamp this bad boy to the table and use it as a grinder/shaper on smaller pieces.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have one of these and I like it. My only concern is that it seems to heat up too quickly. It can get to the point that it is uncomfortable to hold due to the heat - even if you are using it lightly. I only run it for 3 - 5 minutes at a time and then set it aside to cool down.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

When did you buy yours Rich? Am curious if it is one of the older models or the latest one. I know they were having issues with heat on old reviews, just curious if they fixed it or not.

David


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm struggling to remember when I bought mine. I know it was more than a year ago and less than 2 years ago.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Good review Abbott. I first saw this sander at the show in Atlanta about 4 years a go when they introduced it.
At first I thought-how cute-until I tried the demo. I couldn't believe the power. I knew I had to have one.
I love mine, but I don't use it long enough at one time to know if it overheats.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Rich for the feedback. The overheating is my chief concern. I think it would work perfect for what I need it for. I wouldn't use it long per stair but might see some heat buildup over the course of the project. Everyone's feedback so far indicates it is a good tool though.

David


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think part of the heat problem is due to the fact that when you grip the "handle" you are actually wrapping your fingers around the motor.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I haven't had any issues with overheating. When I know I am going to be using the sander for more then just a quick touch up I hook my Shop Vac to it. I can sand with the dust collection air flow pulling the heat away. If I don't hook my shop vac to it it starts getting warm after a few minutes. Most often I use it with the Shop Vac hooked up because of it's very good dust control.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I am considering picking one of the recondtioned units up from Rockler for $69.99 online (only). Has anyone purchased one of the reconditioned units? If so, did it arrive looking new? Seems like a great price compared to spending $30 more for a NIB unit.

I'm also wondering which sandpaper you all use with this unit? I know Lowes sells the 3-pack, multi-grit (50,80,120) of the GatorGrit paper. Do these belts seem to work well, hold up, etc.? Any other belts out there you'd recommend tracking down in the 2.5×14-inch size for this sander?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hi *Jonathan* I use the belts from Lowe's, Home Depot and Harbor Freight. I believe some of the woodworking stores such as Woodcraft or Rockler may carry belts with a finer grit.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Abbott, thanks for the info. regarding the belts. I'll have to check on the finer grits.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had one a couple years now and find it's great for a lot of uses.


----------

